# What's your most extravagent Diaper Fairy wish?



## KayleeZoo (Apr 8, 2003)

If you could get *anything* from the DF, even really extravagent, htf, etc. which diaper item would you want?

ETA- I know everyone has a different meaning of extravagant- for some it might be a Fuz Easy cover or a SP fitted, for others, KSS longies, etc. But I'm just curious what people's heart yearns for the most.


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

I'm not on the fairy list, but my ultimate wish is an embroidered pair of longies.







something with fish b/c dd is a pisces. I must save up for something like that!


----------



## hunnybumm (Nov 1, 2003)

A custom embellished Knit In Your Pants soaker. I love the ocean sceen and the new fairy one with the tree and the owl. I







the level of detail she does, it's remarkable.


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

Well, if I were going all out I would say a Fuzeasy!


----------



## Alison (Feb 11, 2004)

a medium firefly sleeptight! It's what I'm going to get when I fall off the wagon (not anytime soon!).

Alison


----------



## MamaDaednu (Apr 6, 2004)

My wish would be for the impossible. But that's the way I am. *giggle*
I would wish for a big assortment of double sided wipes. I really want to change from the Gerber wash cloths to some proper wipes. Ones that'll wash up really clean and soft.
I know I want double sided, I know I want something grippy, but I have no idea outside of that. Sherpa? Terry? There are just so many options out there. So a bunch of wipes by WAHM would be it. But I don't know how I'd remember which was which after I washed them. :LOL
Actually, I'd probably take a picture of them before they were washed (assuming the company name was papercliped on or something) and then I could look later and remember which is which.

Okay, I'm probably very strange for this wish. I'm sure everyone else will be wanting lovely soakers and stuff.









~Daednu


----------



## poisonedapple (Jan 5, 2004)

a pair of embellished longies. I even have a pair of colors with embellishments picked out for each kiddo that I hope to get for this winter. But it wouldnt be something Id ask for, as they are quite pricey. But I would take a discount. :LOL


----------



## cj'smommy (Aug 14, 2003)

I'd love a pair of embroidered longies too, something in beautiful blues with dolphins. I know the Knit In Your Pants fairy one was a one of a kind, but I'd love one of those too!


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

Id really like a big assortment of lucious wipes too!!


----------



## pilesoflaundry (Dec 9, 2003)

A wool cover or soaker not really specific or anything. I have 2 wool wraps and I love them, they just work so nice for summer







.


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MamaDaednu*
I would wish for a big assortment of double sided wipes. I know I want double sided, I know I want something grippy, but I have no idea outside of that. Sherpa? Terry? There are just so many options out there. Okay, I'm probably very strange for this wish. I'm sure everyone else will be wanting lovely soakers and stuff. 









My favorite wipes are flannel/velour. The flannel is grippy and holds the water and the velour is soft and just perfect for wiping babies bum!

I only have like 2 of each kind of wipe because they were freebies with purchase, but Id love to have more of the flannel/velour.









I saved up and Im getting me some soaker pants







No embellishments, because I like it simple, so wipes will do for me, LOL


----------



## Porphy (Apr 15, 2004)

A strechy trim wool cover with some nice embroidery to show off







Something that would fit my 14-15lb 6month dd now (suggestions for said cover welcome)

Or wool longies like JennInSeattle has (the jeweltone ones)...so nice!

ETA: doesn't have to be stretchy, just trim...


----------



## Mommy&Will (May 22, 2003)

Matching wool longies for both my boys!!! Something embroidered on the butt would be so cute. A kiwi bird, or a big gorgeous tree. I would probably have a heart attack! LOL!

Or like 3 dozen plain sherpa wipes. I always wish I had all matching, natural looking wipes.

Or for me, the Petunia Pickle Bottom Mango Roll diaper bag.

This is fun to dream big. LOL! I'm always dreaming about cool fluff.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KayleeZoo*
If you could get *anything* from the DF, even really extravagent, htf, etc. which diaper item would you want?

ETA- I know everyone has a different meaning of extravagant- for some it might be a Fuz Easy cover or a SP fitted, for others, KSS longies, etc. But I'm just curious what people's heart yearns for the most.


----------



## GranolaMoon (Aug 29, 2003)

L celtic wolf-nak


----------



## Ok (Feb 6, 2004)

A tartan set from Fuz








http://fuzbaby.com/tartan.htm

I just think those are so cool. Of course the big boys don't wear a diaper under their kilts.


----------



## momsmyjob (Oct 7, 2003)

A VK AIO or FMBG AIO


----------



## mellybellyplus2 (Feb 28, 2004)

anything wool! A Kiwi pie would be my #1 pick, though


----------



## Cenae (Jan 30, 2004)

That Kiwi Pie "Kiwis on the Line" cover.








Or a MM soaker.


----------



## kimberlylibby (Dec 28, 2003)

The fairy has been so generous with me lately, I don't think I could possibly wish for more









Kimberly


----------



## Colorful~Mama (Feb 20, 2003)

lol
fuz so i could see what everyones raving about, kiwi pie for the same reason and wool soaker shorts and longies since we're just now starting to try wool for the first time.

i think an embellished pair of wool soaker shorts would rock Romans world. lol.

and any front snap fitted diapers that the hyenas like. lol


----------



## Joannect (Jan 19, 2004)

a medium Fuz Garden Ice Star set!


----------



## bluey (Apr 28, 2004)

Either a dozen dyed prefolds (a rainbow







) Or a wool soaker for Maya with little dolphins on the back. (for my dolphin girl lol!)

Yes I know prefolds aren't that hyena, but they cost a fortune to ship to me so that makes them extravagant!


----------



## DreamingMama (Apr 18, 2003)

A custom Knit In Your Pants soaker with a big fat *skunk* on the bum that says *Stinker* below. The skunk would be smelling a beautiful Brown Eyed Suzie flower. I can see it.


----------



## Sugarwoman (Mar 12, 2004)

A dip dyed Kiwi Pie


----------



## amebt (Jun 26, 2004)

I would love a good night time diaper and cover. I am new to fitteds and covers and I am too nervous (and poor) to try out a bunch of different diapers. I don't care what "brand" they are, as long as ds wakes up dry!

I am not on the Fairy List, but I can dream too!


----------



## Frogmorest (Jan 31, 2004)

A Mosiac Moon soaker. New, used... not matter to me! To fit a skinny 20 lb baby girl







I always miss them on the tp and can never snag one during a stocking!!!!

and...

a nice diaper bag. I've seen some with dragonflies that I would love.

Tammy


----------



## bc1995 (Mar 22, 2004)

Matching wool longies for both my boys would be a dream come true!!


----------



## danzarooni (Jan 27, 2004)

I dont mind brand, but some super soft girly longies for my daughter with embroidery on them. Something like http://www.knitinyourpants.com/fpdb/...r_back_web.jpg on longies


----------



## MamaTT (Aug 29, 2003)

Hmmm, for wool it would have to be longies or a soaker from pretty soft wool. Embellishments of course! We love animals(reptiles are dh's fave), airplanes, cars, trucks.

For fitteds, I would love to try the organic velour from Loveybums. (med and/or large) I have been drooling over them for quite some time, and was so bummed that we had no $ when she reopened yesterday.

For wipes, I'd love to try some organic sherpa!

Its fun to think of the ideal dipe combos!


----------



## HRC121799 (Aug 8, 2003)

A 2 layer oatmeal cashmere Kiwipie, embroidered with..hmm, maybe a frog? or some stars. Or just a plain oatmeal cashmere cover, we really need one.

Or a CalicoBaby cover with a Seattle Seahawks applique. I need to get one of those.


----------



## Marco Esquandolas (Feb 4, 2003)

Easy...this is like our versions of asking for the world, right? Variegated dyed longies with the phish fish symbol on the bum with 1983-2004 below it. Man, I am gonna miss that band sooooooo much........

Look at how many of us dream of longies, lol!!


----------



## CaliMommie (Feb 11, 2004)

This Diaper Bag! http://imstillme.com/imperial_dragonfly_bag.html I have it bookmarked & drool over it daily!







Or any Hyena dipe, since I am _horrible_at stalking!

AmiBeth


----------



## milk4two (Mar 20, 2003)

A Blue Skies Fuzeasy cover, any size.


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

A custom KSS or KIYP







A girl can dream right!


----------



## Ackray (Feb 11, 2004)

I (Haley) NEEDS wool longies!!! I can't seem to get up my money or pick out what kind to get, or someone who has them instock, or even a custom slot! I wish I could knit! Could the DF teach me how to knit fast? She also needs CPFs, plain white ones would be perfect, used even!


----------



## Mom2Lily (May 18, 2003)

Yikes, I gave up looking at the really expensive stuff.

Ummmmm, is it Lovey bums that had the cute newborn diaper and cover set. That was really sweet.

A Diaper that says..."born at home" wince this will be a HBAC for us and we are super excited.

I would also love a wetbag that isn't all cracked like mine. To me it is extravagant, simply because the cracked one I have is an upgrade from plastic food store bags I used to use :LOL

I need to go to hyena school


----------



## ~*~MamaJava~*~ (Mar 7, 2004)

My most extravagant wish? To be honest I dream about all the diapering accessories - cute wet bags, stacks of luscious wipes, and a gorgeous diaper bag...the little luxury items!!


----------



## Maeve (Feb 21, 2004)

I would love, love, love a pair of embellished longies for dd. Maybe a mermaid, a bird, or pretty tree? (she loooves trees and birds, oh, and fish!). My dream would be to find one with something like a Goddess symbol or triple moon symbol on it. :sigh: Or even just to find out somebody who would make them for me.


----------



## 15yrsbetweenboys (Aug 11, 2003)

a large elbee without sidewalls-or some MM longies (any longies would do)
Shan


----------



## JoAida (Mar 29, 2003)

A medium hot pink aplix fuxbomb with neon green trim. And a mini-shower...:LOL


----------



## Just*Lindsay (May 19, 2004)

I think Id love some embellished longies or shorts too! Maybe in a gorgeous blue color. Or I dont have any oranges and yellows.


----------



## gingerlane (May 10, 2004)

I'm always drooling over the soaker longies.

Someday...


----------



## jessicaSAR (Mar 14, 2004)

Hmmm... since we are dreaming madly here...a custom MM soaker (had to think about that for a long time :LOL ) Actually, I don't even want the fairy to bring me the soaker, just the opportunity to buy it.


----------



## Muggins&Doody (Feb 5, 2003)

Shoot, I think ANY fairy gift would be extravagant! But I would die for a pink hemp Firefly, organic velour Loveybums fitted or organic cotton Sugar Peas. I'm boring, I know.


----------



## momtokay (Apr 29, 2003)

my most extravagent diaper wish would be some more bottom bumpers fitteds or a fuzbomb. i love bottom bumpuers on dd and missed out on the custom orders opening. and i just can't bring myself to pay for a fuzbomb even thoug i think they'd be a great fit on dd.


----------



## weebitty2 (Jun 16, 2004)

My question is ...

If you see that a mama has a fairy wish .. and you have surplus of the item .. how can you fairy them if they're not on the fairy list? *LOL*


----------



## Ember (Jan 25, 2004)

FMBG AIO or VK AIO (I've got my eye open for whenever they stock but just never get there in time).
or Kiwipie cover - I'm dying to know what the craze is about!


----------



## Miny20 (Jun 24, 2004)

I don't think I qualify for fairying--or being a fairy (which makes me sad because I have so much stuff I would LOVE to pass on)--but I've been eyeing those silk liners that Luxebaby makes. Everytime my daughter gets a slightly red tush, I wish I had one or two.


----------



## frognladybugmama (Apr 6, 2003)

hmmm, if i had to choose it'd be a med fuzeasy, a luxebaby wio, or a minishower lol...those are the only things i'm currently drooling over, but i've got to pay for the double maclaren i just won on ebay!


----------



## ustasmom (Jan 12, 2004)

Jessica- I agree.

For me, it isn't a "What would you like." It is more of a "What would you like to have the opportunity to buy."


----------



## saintmom (Aug 19, 2003)

An Elbee!Or directions fof making something similar out of sherpa(I have alot of yardage)and a snap press


----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

Yarn.







Gallons and gallons of beautiful, luscious, lanolin rich yarn.


----------



## jessicaSAR (Mar 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ustasmom*
Jessica- I agree.

For me, it isn't a "What would you like." It is more of a "What would you like to have the opportunity to buy."

So, what would you love to buy?


----------



## KayleeZoo (Apr 8, 2003)

Um, some people forgot to include sizes, measurements, etc







:


----------



## SAHMinHawaii (Jun 2, 2004)

I would love fitteds, covers and maybe some wool. I can't get rid of my wonderoos. Nothing extravagat, i just want more.


----------



## Lucysmama (Apr 29, 2003)

Newborn longies with embellishments done in a fall-ish theme...like with pumpkins or leaves.


----------



## moon_goddess (Jun 19, 2004)

this is REALLY extravagant...i would want the df to take away half of my CPF and turn them into either AIO's or fitteds






















we love the diaper fairy!!


----------



## Staceyhsmom1 (May 7, 2002)

oooh I'm right there with most of you! I would love Maegan to have a pair of beautiful wool hand knit longies, with flarred ruffled legs, so she can wear them out, like under a dress......







longies love going on here!!!







I love variagated, thick stripes, or one solid color with any embelishment, like fishes, fairies, or a big red and white polka dotted mushroom!

Knitted wool shorts in a fall or winter print would be my next desire









Then, hmmm, I would love a fuzeasy too in med, a med VK aio

But, believe it or not, my true secret passion is wahm clothing! I love Terri's clothes from fmbg on my dd or patchwork pixie's awesome dresses. My dd is so snug in the cutest pair of pj's right now, they are a yummy dark purple flannel top and matching bottoms with lil miss naughty all over them(from the lil miss books).

Oh, one can dream in the fairy realm!


----------



## Kabes (May 17, 2004)

Super extravagant: a Whimsical Wear backpack diaper bag! especially in cabana stripe or primary stripe

Sewing and/or knitting skills!

Honestly, nothing. We were just fairied the sweetest nb dipe and I just want to bask in the fairy dust for awhile - so sweet!


----------



## penny31 (Jul 21, 2003)

How fun!

Ok, first of all I want a snap press.







I would be Miss SnapHappy with one of those, everything in my house would snap together, LOL.

#2 - For my future (G-d willing), yet to be conceived baby, I want a bunch of newborn fitteds - I don't have an opinion about WHICH ones, but some cute little snappy ones.









#3 - Of course I will need cute little tiny soakers to go with the fitteds, maybe a set with the days of the week on them, and different embellishments and colors for every day?









#4 - I also want someone to knit this future, yet to be conceived baby a wool sleepsack - I was thinking it could have a ribknit top that was to go around the chest, and then just a long skirt with closed bottom attached to the ribbing? I thought that would be great to keep my bed dry if the aforementioned fitteds and soakers leak







, and also would keep baby warm!

#5 Eliza better have a new soaker too, LOL - a beautiful embellished one with her name on it would be lovely! AND how about a set of WAHM underpants in case she decides to go potty learning on me and break my heart (no signs of that yet though!







LOL)

BUT all in all I am pretty pleased with Eliza's lovely STASH and am even more pleased with and grateful for my lovely MIRACLE BABY (with mommy in this pic), Eliza, who could really ask for anything more?








It is fun to dream though!

XOXO

P.S. If the Diaper Fairy has any connections upstairs and could arrange it so that I could just conceive #2 naturally, that would be really awesome, and she can forget the rest of it because I will be able to afford all that and MORE if I don't have to pay for any more IVF cycles!!! :LOL


----------



## chloesmom (Apr 5, 2004)

One Dozen Muttaqin Baby diapers!


----------



## chloesmom (Apr 5, 2004)

Ok, well a girl can dream right? :LOL


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

Um, someone to pay for my Wonderful Woolies custom slot coming up...?







: (I'm getting 2 pairs of embellished longies because Susan's work is amazing and I, like everyone else, covet longies!)


----------



## bobica (May 31, 2004)

i go with longies. something really cool & funky. or a tartan fuz. yeah, one of those, definitely









eta- mermaids, how could i forget?!


----------



## jessicafairy (Mar 8, 2004)

#4 - I also want someone to knit this future, yet to be conceived baby a wool sleepsack - I was thinking it could have a ribknit top that was to go around the chest, and then just a long skirt with closed bottom attached to the ribbing? I thought that would be great to keep my bed dry if the aforementioned fitteds and soakers leak , and also would keep baby warm!

I have a pattern that should work here. It may need a little tweaking. Anybody want to PM me for it?

Our extravagant diaper fairy wishes include:
-wool longies with no feet for this fall/winter
-FMBG AIO
-beautiful covers (like FMBG, we also like animal prints)
-SOS fitted to try
-dyed/painted prefolds (not really extravagant but I won't spend the extra money for them but they make me happy!)
-a firefly sleeptight!
-anything with Wile E. Coyote on it
-anything with really cute sheep!


----------



## BethHG (Oct 25, 2002)

Right now, my ultimate wish is for some good (hopefully trim) AIOs so that my dh would be able to go out without me, and not use disposables. I do not like pocket dipes (the fleece is pilling up), and I would like to know that my ds is in cloth.

Other than that my wish would be for a muttaqins, and a diaper pail liner.

I guess that sound pretty boring, but right now I'm sick. My dh took all the boys to mass (with Ethan in a disposable







).


----------



## imp&pixie (May 6, 2004)

I have a few dream extravagant wishes. My little 5 week old girl is growing so fast. She is actually fitting into size 2 diapers. I am going ot have to get a new stash of medium/size 2s. I would love some medium fuzzi bunz, a knit wool soaker/shorts/longies, and anything with butterflies on it (why aren't there more butterfly prints?)


----------



## gingerlane (May 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KayleeZoo*
Um, some people forgot to include sizes, measurements, etc







:

nak
If you're on the fairy list, the fairy godmothers should have that info. Everyone make sure you're updated!


----------



## Mama~Love (Dec 8, 2003)

I'm not on the list, but I would like some AIO's. Not sure what kind though. LOL, I'm not too picky! But maybe some really cute girly-girl ones for my daughters







.


----------



## summiebee (Nov 21, 2003)

I would never ask, but if the diaper fairy were my husband I'd want him to get me KSS longies in natural and SUPER with ladybugs! Or Cherries!

Or just super soft, super fuzzy knit longies with a flare leg! Or wonderful woolies longies in an all ivory super fuzzy wool yarn.....
I am in love with yarn from http://store.purlsoho.com/purl/produ...rnlist/fiber,9

I need to learn to knit! I wish the diaper fairy would just teach me that!

Yum yum!


----------



## LizaBear (Feb 1, 2003)

More FCB's


----------



## mammabear (Oct 21, 2002)

I would love some Bumkins AIO's or covers. I also would like to try a cover with snappy sides and a really cute design.


----------



## gothmommy (Jul 2, 2004)

Well, Im going to cheat and list 2 wishes...
First wish would be for some custom wool longies (oh heck...I'd take anything in a medium size, LOL) for Jhonen in blues and greens (like the kingfisher colourway of colinette point 5 yarn) with contrasting grow cuffs and roll-down waist. Mmmm...

THe second wish would be to be able to fairy some mamas in Ecuador that my church assists with mission work. They use yucky soiled and threadbare workshirts and rip them into strips that they lay inside rubber pants. Yuck! It would rock to be able to amass a great stash to send to these ladies...fleece covers and simple but nice and soft diapers (I thought about making some simple pinnable fitteds from burley knit terry to send).

Im not part of the fairy thing (I don't think I qualify yet), but it sounds fun to dream!!!


----------



## allformyboys (Jun 17, 2003)

You want extravagent? how about a pair of MM pants, a KSS soaker and a dozen FCB fitteds to match under? Oh and cute matching t-shirts too (via TDD and Granola Threads)









ETA: If your going to dream, dream BIG or GO HOME


----------



## danaalex (Mar 19, 2003)

ok here is my super extravagent wish list









6 medium- babe cashmere covers from luxe baby with 2 dozen matching snap ins, 2 dozen silk liners and 1 dozen snap in wool liners

with a tshirt to match each cover of course


----------



## katytheprincess2 (Jun 10, 2004)

I am not on the fairy list but this thread is fun and I want to play too








My dream Fairy would be a size one FCB AIO or some wool


----------



## ~Megan~ (Nov 7, 2002)

A soaker with a celtic theme or an Elbee small diaper or wool.


----------



## Rachel3612 (Jan 31, 2004)

Here is what I would wish for

1. Lots of lg fitteds and wool shorts and longies for this winter.

2. 3 dz medium aio's (to give to a friend of coures. lol)

3. whole stash of newborn and small diapers, oh and of course a baby to go with them. LOL


----------



## BethHG (Oct 25, 2002)

I already replied to this, but I am going to say that I am loving my one and only sugar peas that I got last week. So I want to get some Size 2 side-snapping sugar peas in a print(I would like to try out the organinc cotton).


----------



## Mamabug&co. (Mar 7, 2004)

I would have to say some fabfolds or dyed pf's and some prefitteds from www.growmearainbow.com I would loooooove some of those. My budget doesn't allow right now though


----------



## Alkenny (May 4, 2004)

I want some wool soakers for nightime.


----------



## AvalonDaughter (Mar 24, 2002)

Mine is so simple.

Just some more diaper covers. Any will do that will fit my baby. We cannot afford to buy anymore covers and my baby is going to out grow what we have soon. So, it is off to diaspoable land for us -- no happy about it


----------



## asimonte (May 9, 2004)

Anything at all! I would love to be faired just about anything. Oh, it would be super cool to have something hyenaish!


----------



## KermitMissesJim (Feb 12, 2004)

The faery has been good to me, but since you asked....

A really cool, colorful Harleyz Dipeez side-snapping pocket. I just love those. Hope I remember that August 4 she stocks and reopens!


----------



## Max's Mami (May 25, 2003)

I am getting a blue skies fuz fitted in a trade so now I am DYING for the blue skies cover. I have a feeling I may never get one though... I know, pretty extravagant!


----------



## ChristiansMomma (May 20, 2004)

Well, I'd be happy with a great AIO! Any kind as long as it's NOT pink! My dh would kill me if ds had something girly! LOL


----------



## lgallin (Mar 2, 2004)

I would so love to have a Wonderoo! I have yet to try one and it would be great to save for TTC#2.
I am so bummed... one of my friends (hi Meri!!) has a red Wonderoo that she will sell me but I am thinking I won't be able to get the money. She offered today so I am still working on it.


----------



## chrfath (Jun 5, 2003)

Medium rice cashmere Kiwi-pie.


----------



## Selissa (Jun 15, 2003)

our most extravagant wish...ok this is really really extravegant..be warned....lol...

A set of fitted diapers that were hmmm...sherpa or velour inners solid hand dyed organic outers wach with a picture of one of our pets as a baby embroidered on the back that would be 6 diapers if you are interested. they would have matching wool longies that had a pic of the adult version of the pet on their respective fitted.

extravegant enough for ya?

heck i wish i could get one fitted or wool cover with my dogs and cats embroidered on the back but that is still really extraegant...i suspect i will never actually get it. lmao


----------



## kofduke (Dec 24, 2002)

I'd







a silk EBMT (the diaper fairy brings slings too, right?) :LOL


----------



## amebt (Jun 26, 2004)

A beautiful pair of longies. I don't care where they are from, but have to have lovely colors.


----------



## nmanville (Feb 13, 2004)

OK, since I can be ridiculous...LOL...I would love to try wool, so I think 7 soakers each in a in different shade of blue with the days of the week embroidered on the back in white...LOL.





















And maybe the whole rainbow of grow me a rainbows PFs. Hey a girl can dream right?


----------



## leahdbc (Jan 4, 2004)

wool really, just wool!

(edited to add extravagence .... longies please, in a dark indigo blue)


----------



## sandsprite (Feb 16, 2004)

This is a little over the top, but a fully equiped and stocked sewing room with a serger.

You did ask for my most extravagant wish..... just think what I could do, if I didn't have to cram all my stuff in and out of a dufflebag and on and off the small livingroom table.


----------



## linnea (Feb 20, 2004)

I'm not on the fairy list (should I be?) but I would love to be fairied by each of the mamas here who make their own diapers, covers, wipes, etc. A handmade item from each person to see the variety and skill of all these amazing mamas! I'm not just talking WAHMs, I mean mamas like me who mostly just make stuff for their own babies. In return I'd fairy people with some of my own home sewn fitteds, knitted soakers and wool covers. That would be so much fun!


----------



## WhimsyTyme (Jun 2, 2004)

We'd want an entire Luxe Baby set up silk dipe, cashmere cover / sanp-ins, and more cashmere brest pads plus a really awesome pair of boyish one of a kind longies (sorta like the soaker at RB that looks like blue jeans!) w/ pockets.

Dream baby dream!


----------



## Attila the Honey (Mar 15, 2003)

I am feeling really out of the loop because I don't even know what most of the stuff you all are talking about is! And I don't want to know, there's already enough stuff in this world that I want and can't have.









This may not feel extravagant to everyone else, but to me it is because so far it's been unattainable!! I want the very best nighttime diaper that there is, the one that is the most effective diaper at making dd think she's DRY. She hates soggy diapers, and her mama is tired.. so tired.. from the 4am changings.


----------



## sovereignqueen (Aug 5, 2004)

I have a weakness for cashmere, so probably a nice purple cashemere soaker. I'm an irish dancer, so I'd also love to have a beautiful celtic-knot adorned cover for her to wear to sessiuns and feisanna.


----------



## HeatherTremblay (Jun 7, 2003)

Okay, I'll play. It would be an Ice Star theme Fuzbaby wool cover in size large - because I have had a brand new, never used Ice Star theme contour snap in diaper/soaker set just sitting around, waiting until I can find the matching cover...

...of course, I was fairied already once several months ago with a fitted organic cotton diaper made by Earth Seedlings (which I LOVE still, by the way, the stripey exterior fabric is awesome, and it's still a good fit, even after the laundry shrinkage), so I would not expect to be fairied again.

In fact, I'm still looking to *buy or trade for* a matching cover! (hint, hint, nudge, nudge... :LOL)


----------



## jasperab (Apr 17, 2004)

Ok, I'm game. I would like just about anything! Seriously. But if I could wish it would be for something original, maybe with hand dyed colors, something funky and fun. A diaper or soaker that screams "Look at me!"LOL


----------



## Kerrie (Jul 23, 2003)

I would







anything that I did not make!







The only dipes and covers that we have that I did not make are CPF and SWW. It would be neat to see what some of you are talking about. After reading this, I'm glad that I just signed up for the DF - I have some great ideas!


----------



## GiraffeLovin'Mama (Feb 11, 2003)

Well, since Maggie is daylearned, for good, I hope, we are focusing on underwear.
I'd love a TON of size 2T WAHM made or not, underwear but with fabric covered elastic like UTN and Hanna has.

Thats too much to wish for though I think!!!


----------



## my5headedmonster (Aug 14, 2004)

Anything! I have 4 in diapers, so anything will help us! Nothing with velcro or aplix, or they all turn into strippers!


----------



## mamajules (May 29, 2004)

a magnificent pair of knitted longies with embroiedered monkeys


----------



## Jecca (Feb 1, 2002)

I'd do anything for some deep purple batik or soemthign to that effect hand dyed soemthing rich in color. i can never find good purples, preferably in a couple covers, but fitteds would bo cool!
yuimmy rich colors!


----------



## monkaha (Jan 22, 2004)

Wool. Any wool. Cover, soaker, shorts, longies. I'm ready to make the plunge, not so ready to spend all the money. LOL.


----------



## binxsmom (Jun 14, 2004)

let's see....

a custom elbee slot for some xs and small elbees
funky small wool longies
tie dye infant prefolds


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Feb 29, 2004)

noneya...

noneya business...:LOL

Jeepers! I am such a dork.








The only thing I would like is some more Sugarbums doubleknit pants in a rainbow of colors.







...and to sell off my entire original stash of AIOs(30) that I started cd'ing with. (fear not mamas...you ain't missing anything)


----------



## JoAida (Mar 29, 2003)

A medium neon green aplix fuzbomb. Or a fuzeasy in the new lemon yellow. Or a large firefly color (the eggplant purple sounds dreamy to me).

Oh, and custom moss feet...girly...the daisies or strawberries or some with ladybugs on them. Probably 18-24 months.


----------



## Boadicea (Mar 28, 2004)

My most extravagant diaper fairy wish, hmmm ....

A 100% cotton velour fitted diaper, inside and out. Not that anyone makes such a thing, but I think it would be so yummy! A velour soaker, velour diaper ... so soft on baby's skin.

Okay, okay, back in the real world, I'd like a luxebaby WIO. Or a rice cashmere Kiwi Pie. Or sunset colorway longies. Or straight leg/flare (no cuffs) wool pants. Or any really, super soft wool cover/longies/pants.







Loving the idea of wool for North Dakota winters, especially as this one should be a real doozy, if the (non)summer has been any indicator!


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

I'd really like for my daughter to have a really pretty diaper and/or cover that was made just for her. Something decidedly feminine and super cute, maybe with her name on it. Something to go into her Memory Box when she's outgrown it, yk? My little boy is just inches away from being out of diapers entirely, so we're working on finding underpants for him. He's now just able to wear a size 2T, so I suppose it's a good thing he didn't train six months ago when he wanted to. :LOL

This is a great thread, though! I don't even know what's out there in terms of crazy things to wish for, but it sure is fun to learn!


----------



## pageta (Nov 17, 2003)

I want three skeins of matching yarn from LTK so I can knit Ben a pair of longies and a hat to match. If someone bought that for me and a couple of skeins for themselves, I would be happy to fairy them back with a pair of custom longies in the LTK yarn they got for themselves.


----------



## April 2007 (Oct 1, 2002)

Without having been "on the in" with new diapers and wahms for over a year, I must say that I would just *die* if UPS brouht me a package that had fuzbaby diaper garden sets from every month from the time they started until they stopped. Then I would wish for some beautifully made Sugar Peas Wool covers with snap-ins.

Then I would wish for a bunch of Darling Diapers stuff, some SOS fitteds, etc., etc....Oh, and a bunch of diapers that everyone raves about but I've never been able to afford...2 of each







LoL

happy wishing!


----------



## AuntRayRay (Aug 18, 2004)

I've just added my name to the list and I think embroirred (sp?) wool covers or longies would have to be it







And good quality wipes.

RayRay


----------



## DreamingMama (Apr 18, 2003)

Good lord I do not think I could explain mine but know that I love knitted and crocheted wool so much that it makes me swoon.


----------



## 2girlsandnowaboy (Sep 18, 2004)

I just want a pair of handknit or crocheted longies. I am not picky, anything for a boy that fits.


----------



## michray (Aug 11, 2003)

Wow... what a thing to ask, and to have to decide on! I think I would love to have a matching set that is REALLY unique and pagan in wool for the girls









My second choice would be a stash of Sellin Threads sherpa or hemp fitteds with micro topped soakers


----------



## ShelleyMom2in2 (Aug 2, 2004)

Ooooo....my most extravagant wish,..... definatly a matching pair of kissaluv colors galore for my boys, 1 size 0 for baby Chase and one size 2 for Aaron the tornado. In lime outter and sky inner. Oooo Im drooling already!!

A sling would be super cool too! I always ment to buy one with DS but never ended up getting one. I think it would have made BFing in public a little easier.

Any my ultimate extravagant wish...because it wouldnt be used for many years to come (if ever) I would just play with it like I do to Chases preemie prefolds....its a little lambs diaper, the white one with the purple flowers. I dont even know where to begin to express how beautiful this is!!! (lower left)

http://im1.shutterfly.com/procserv/4...63980000001610


----------



## mama2liam (Jun 18, 2004)

Right at this very moment??? BBB soaker pants. I'd sell my soul for a pair these days!


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

Yeah, me too, BBB pants or MM pants... or really, any pants I don't have to knit myself!


----------



## blazfglori (Dec 17, 2001)

Hmmmmm....

*Kiwi Pie...cashmere...size L

*KSS longies


----------



## plum (Mar 7, 2003)

i'd love an elbee baker's dozen in smalls and mediums. wouldn't that be a fun package







?

i'm loving the LTK yarn. i want a pants and pilot cap knit in the same yarn (woodland fairy) for DD. i might order it eventually, though, and do it myself, so maybe the fairy will come over and play with her while i knit :LOL?


----------



## tinamaries (May 18, 2004)

Plain and simple wool longies for my ds in dipes. That would be soooo







'ed by us


----------

